# Showing some lazy love...!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley relaxing - remember this dog wasn't allowed on the sofa until he was 2, think he is making up for it now!

https://www.facebook.com/1494727437...1639475349652152/?type=2&theater&notif_t=like


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Reminds me of my lazy poo who by the way, wouldn't even get down off the couch to greet me when I came home from work today.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well done Dudley for showing us how it should be done!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Much better that a dog bed


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lindor said:


> Reminds me of my lazy poo who by the way, wouldn't even get down off the couch to greet me when I came home from work today.


Dudley is like that sometimes in the mornings, you want them to calm down then when they do you miss the mad throwing themselves at you kind of greetings!


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Soooh comfy!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Can't watch it as various nephews and sons have managed to wrack up an internet bill of seven hundred dollars only half way through our billing cycle. Damn them and their torrents and steam and such.

Dawn can you post a still of the lovely snoozy Dudley please?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Dudley is like that sometimes in the mornings, you want them to calm down then when they do you miss the mad throwing themselves at you kind of greetings!



EXACTLY!! Sometimes I egg them on and they placate me by being hyper for a hot minute, then they just hang and sleep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She did make up for it with lots and lots of kisses when I sat down beside her.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Just love that so much!! Just like Lady!! lol! So darn cute! now get over there and give him a tummy rub


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Watching Dud enjoying his sofa time soooooooooooo much makes me wonder if little Molly Pocket Rocket has also graduated to the people sofa....


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I sure do miss those little spotty knees.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Me too  
I love spotty knees


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Oh. I've seen evidence of Molly pocket rocket not only on the couch but on a couch without a blanket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Brilliant!
Now the question is - Who has ended up on the little diva sofa - Renee or Christine?


----------

